# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Δημήτριος Σ [Dimitrios S]

## pantelis2009

Κόντρα στους καιρούς λιτότητας που διανύουμε ένα νέο αμφίπλωρο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ έχει ξεκινήσει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, το Δημήτρης Σ. Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες ήλθαν στο ναυπηγείο στις 29/03/2010. Για ένα μήνα έκοβαν και ετοίμαζαν κομμάτια ώστε να μπορέσει να ξεκινήσει το κτίσιμο του πλοίου. 
Η γάστρα στήθηκε στις 25/04/2010 και οι εργασίες πλέον προχωρούν. Ας δούμε τις πρώτες του φωτο χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG75, noulos CORFU, Appia_1978, Tasos@@@@, BEN BRUCE, panagiotis78, giorgos 249, manoubras, polykas, LEO, Apostolos,Sylver23, ιθάκη, Roi Baudoin και όσους ξέχασα :Surprised: ops: :Wink:  

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 04.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 09 25-04-2010.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 10.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 11.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 14.jpg

----------


## john85

Για που προορίζεται?

----------


## pantelis2009

να δούμε τη συνέχεια των εργασιών στο Δημήτρης Σ, που φτιάχνετε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 15.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 17.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 19.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 21.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 23.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Τόσο κοντά το ένα ναυπηγείο με το άλλο, μα τόσο διαφορετικές πρακτικές ναυπήγησης. Ένα σχολείο, μια παραγωγική δομή που μένει ανεκμετάλλευτη και φυτοζωεί με παραγγελίες ελλήνων πλοιοκτητών. Κρίμα ! 

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή ! Καλή συνέχεια στο πλοίο !

----------


## pantelis2009

To ναυπηγείο είναι ένα Θανάση, μην μπερδεύεσε. Είναι το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και οι κατασκευαστές ο καθ' ένας έχει το χώρο του. Κατασκευάζονται 3 και μπορούν να βγούν για διάφορες δουλειές άλλα 3. :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή δεν συγκρίνω τον Παναγιωτάκη με τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό, αλλά τον Παναγιωτάκη με τα υπόλοιπα ναυπηγεία του Περάματος. Βλέπω διαφορές στον τρόπο κατασκευής, ενώ ουσιαστικά φτιάχουν τον ίδιο τύπο πλοίων και αυτό ήθελα να εκφράσω... Ζητάω συγνώμη αν δεν έγινα κατανοητός...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Δημήτρης Σ οι λαμαρίνες καταφτάνουν συνεχώς και οι εργασίες προχωρούν. Σιγά-σιγά αρχίζει και αυτό να δείχνει το μπόι του. :Wink:   Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 28.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 29.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 30.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 31.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 32.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το Δημήτρης Σ αρχίζει σιγά-σιγά να δείχνει το μπόι του. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG75, DimitrisT, & john85.:mrgreen: 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 33.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 34.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 35.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 36.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτρης Σ προχωρά. Να δούμε τις εξελήξεις στις 26/06/2010. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους :Razz: . 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 37.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 38.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 39.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Σ 40.jpg

----------


## noulos

Παντελή ότι και να πούμε πλέον για την προσφορά σου στο φόρουμ είναι λίγο!!!
Για άλλη μια φορά ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## avvachrist

Ξεκίνησε και το Δημήτριος Σ από το Ρίο για Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## andria salamis

και κατέπλευσε στο περαμα

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το Πέραμα που προφανώς έβγαλε τα Ι.Χ του πληρώματος, έφυγε και πήγε απ΄ευθείας στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να αναφέρουμε και ένα λάθος που βρίσκουμε στα στοιχεία του _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Σ_ στις βάσεις δεδομένων. Ως ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του (Builder) αναφέρεται αυτό του Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα (FRATZIS SHIPYARD - ATHENS, GREECE), ενώ όπως γνωρίζουμε έχει κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στην Σαλαμίνα. Αυτό το λάθος δεν είναι τυχαίο, οφείλεται σε παράφραση του ονόματος ενός εκ των δύο κατασκευαστών του πλοίου, του κ. *Φράττη* Δημήτρη. Ως γνωστόν, η κατασκευή του πλοίου έγινε όπως είπαμε στου Παναγιωτάκη, αλλά από την ναυπηγική - κατασκευαστική εταιρεία των κ.κ. Φράττη και Κοτσέλη.

Βέβαια πέντε χρόνια μετά, κατά μία τεραστία σύμπτωση, στου Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα κατασκευάζεται το _ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ_, όχι μόνο του ιδίου πλοιοκτήτη (κ. Σοφράς) αλλά και αδελφό (σχεδιαστικά) αμφίπλωρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Δημήτριος Σ έφυγε στις 10.15 π.μ από τη Σαλαμίνα και πηγαίνει στην Αιδηψό, όπου θα είναι εκεί όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου έως τις 11/09. Αυτή την ώρα είναι ανοικτά από τη Ανάβυσσο με 9,5 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Cpt. Γιώργος πέρασε από την Αγία Μαρίνα και πάει προς Χαλκίδα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## kalypso

Εν αναμονή της διέλευσης απο τον Πορθμό του Ευρίπου
_MG_4509.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Λίγο μετά τις 01:00 το Δημήτριος Σ. πέρασε το στενό του Ευρίπου
_MG_4586.jpg_MG_4623.jpg_MG_4628.jpg
ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για την πληροφορία!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ απλά έδωσα την πληροφορία, εσύ έκανες τον κόπο και περίμενες τόσες ώρες. Υπέροχες φωτο και σ' ευχαριστούμε.
Ας το δούμε και πριν 1 ώρα δεμένο στην Αιδηψό. Ευχαριστώ το φίλο που μου την έστειλε.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ-Σ-278-16-06-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή το πλοίο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Χθεσινοβραδινή φωτογραφία του όμορφου Δημήτριος Σ στην Αιδηψό. Ευχαριστώ το φίλο που μου την έστειλε.  
Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt. Γιώργο Γιοβάνο και το πλήρωμα του. 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ-Σ-279-12-08-2016.jpg

----------


## thanos17

Αυτήν την ώρα το Δημήτριος Σ έχει βάλει πλώρη για Χαλκίδα με 9,1!!! Που πάει άραγε???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Που αλλού ??? Στην βάση του, στην Σαλαμίνα. Τελείωσε γι αυτό η καλοκαιρινή "εξόρμηση" στην βόρεια Εύβοια, και επιστρέφει στα .....πάτρια ύδατα !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο θα βρίσκεται σε ακινησία (εκτός δρομολογίων) μέχρι την 23η  Φεβρουαρίου, μετά από αίτημα και αποδοχή του στο πρόσφατο ΣΑΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρησε από την Σαλαμίνα το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί για να "πιάσει δουλειά" στο Ρίο μαζί με το "ομόσταβλο" του, _ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ_. Να δούμε πόσο θα παραμείνει στην γραμμή, αν θα πρόκειται δηλαδή για ετήσια δρομολόγηση, ή επιστρέψει - αντικατασταθεί τον ερχόμενο Νοέμβριο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην δυτική πλευρά του Ισθμού αυτήν την ώρα το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Σ_ περιμένει μαζί με το ομόσταβλο _ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ_ να περάσουν, στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής τους από το Ρίο στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## andria salamis

Φιλε παντελή,βγηκε για συντήρηση εχθές,ειδα που δεν το γράψατε. :Peaceful: 

DSC_2180.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτριος Σ όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 18/02/2018 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ-Σ-281-18-02-2018.jpg

----------


## _evoikos

To Δημητριος Σ καθελκυστηκε σημερα και πηγε να δεσει στα Παλουκια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινή (Σάββατο) άφιξη στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0172.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/05/2018_

----------


## Nickos_p

Άνοιξη-Καλοκαίρι 2017


ΔΗΜ_Σ.png

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτριος Σ αύριο κλείνει ναυτολόγιο από 01/11 έως 14/12/2018 και θα παραμείνει εκεί που έδεσε σήμερα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία ωραία εικόνα είδαν σήμερα το πρωί όσοι ταξίδευαν με το* Δημήτριος Σ* από Παλούκια - Πέραμα όταν μπροστά τους στη δίαυλο, πέρασε ένα Zubr του Π.Ν που επέστρεφε στη βάση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

*ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ-Σ-284-12-06-2019.jpg ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ-Σ-285-12-06-2019.jpg*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Δημήτριος Σ συμμετείχε χθες στον απεγκλωβισμό ατόμων από παραθαλάσσιους οικισμούς της Αχαΐας, αποβιβάζοντάς τους ασφαλώς στο Αίγιο, λόγω μεγάλης πυρκαγιάς.

----------

